# Is StaffPad iPad with free/built-in sounds enough/worth it for a beginner composer if I never buy any library? (Concerned about Muse Group purchase)



## Zero Music Knowledge (Jun 29, 2021)

I don't have StaffPad just yet. Just doing a few extra research before pulling the trigger.
I wanted to ask, with StaffPad just with its default/stock free sounds, is it worth the purchase for something new to composing?
I'm afraid to purchase the additional libraries FOR NOW as the Muse Group purchase makes me worry about the future of StaffPad.
What if they replace StaffPad making the purchased libraries unusable in the future. Losing on the $$ paid on the base app is preferable to losing $$$$$ on the base app and all the libraries.


----------



## jonnybutter (Jun 30, 2021)

Zero Music Knowledge said:


> I don't have StaffPad just yet. Just doing a few extra research before pulling the trigger.
> I wanted to ask, with StaffPad just with its default/stock free sounds, is it worth the purchase for something new to composing?
> I'm afraid to purchase the additional libraries FOR NOW as the Muse Group purchase makes me worry about the future of StaffPad.
> What if they replace StaffPad making the purchased libraries unusable in the future. Losing on the $$ paid on the base app is preferable to losing $$$$$ on the base app and all the libraries.


Very VERY unlikely your purchased libraries won’t still work on future versions of Staffpad. Be that as it may, the stock libraries are usable, and I think would be great for someone just starting out composing. I often don’t even use so many sounds - sometimes just piano, since I am really composing, not creating final tracks. The app itself is not so expensive. The main cost I think is having a good tablet to run it on.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jul 3, 2021)

If you are worried about wasting money, you've picked the wrong hobby.....


----------



## Pseudonym (Aug 25, 2021)

I am primarily interested in producing for myself serviceable printed piano scores, and Staffpad seems to be doing a good job. The default piano has a very impressive tone, the only thing that I've noticed is that there are apparently a limited number of dynamic levels. So if you're looking for a very realistic sounding playback you might inquire as to which of the available piano sound libraries incorporate more dynamic levels. Otherwise it should be perfectly suitable.


----------



## MadLad (Aug 25, 2021)

Unfortunatley, all of the additional piano libraries have too few dynamic levels and the change from mf to f is always jarring. The only thing you can do to simulate more dynamic levels is to compose with the volume automation. That's what I do and what works best.


----------



## Pseudonym (Aug 25, 2021)

I take it you're referring to this:


https://staffpad.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/360002334537-The-Automation-Layer



Thanks, I wasn't even aware of it, and I guess I just ignored it in the help files as I figured it was something of interest only to people who were working with a DAW (which I've never done).

I have to do some experimentation with the piano sounds I use, and see how smooth a volume change progression I can get (even if it does lack some of the characteristic changes that would be included in the various sample levels).


----------



## MadLad (Aug 25, 2021)

Yes, if you use the automation layer subtly then it can complement the missing dynamic layers quite effectively. I also like to use it because I can make the "left hand" a bit more silent with it which makes it easier to write melodies accompanied by left hand figures. 

You just have to be careful, though because 0dB in the automation layer seems to be louder than 0dB in that pop up menu for the piano. I usually start out with -10dB which seems to be optimal when the piano is paired with other instruments or an orchestra.


----------



## Pseudonym (Aug 25, 2021)

Thank you for the tips; I'm sure they'll save me some questioning and aggravation!


----------

